#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Смысл короткого отрывока из Винаи (на пали)

## Shus

Вот такой пассаж:
An illustrative example from the Vinaya shows how the gotta could cause problems within the monastic community. The rule according to Vin 3.169 is:
“The pretext of gotta: a Gotama is seen … a Moggallāna is seen … a Kaccāna is seen … a Vāsiṭṭha is seen committing an offence involving defeat; seeing another Vāsiṭṭha … for each speech there is an offence entailing a formal meeting of the Order”.(35)-------------------------------------------------------------
(35) Gottaleso nāma gotamo diṭṭho hoti…pe… moggallāno diṭṭho hoti…pe… kaccāyano diṭṭho hoti…pe… vāsiṭṭho diṭṭho hoti pārājikaṃ dhammaṃ ajjhāpajjanto. Aññaṃ vāsiṭṭhaṃ passitvā codeti – «vāsiṭṭho mayā diṭṭho. Pārājikaṃ dhammaṃ ajjhāpannosi, assamaṇosi, asakyaputtiyosi» …pe… āpatti vācāya, vācāya saṅghādisesassa.
-------------------------------------------------------------И далее:
The «pretext» in this rule refers to enmities between two monastics. When the offence of an unrelated monastic with the same gotta is used in order to discredit the reviled person an offence is committed. This shows that different monastics had the same gotta and were called by it, which could lead to confusion and wrong accusations. 

Как я понимаю, здесь речь идет о двух Васиттах (с одинаковыми готтами), один из которых совершил проступок и ему также приписали нарушение другого.

----------

